# Just For Fun: DIY Yu-Gi-Oh! Cards



## CyberFox (May 26, 2010)

This thread is for all in this fourm to showcase the cards they made on the Yugioh Card Maker website

Here's mine starring Gregory from "Gregory Horror Show"


----------



## Jashwa (May 26, 2010)

I can't say I've ever had any less care towards an OP than I do right now.


----------



## SirRob (May 26, 2010)

Maybe next week. |B(


----------



## Atrak (May 26, 2010)

Oooo...aaahhh...

9000 attack and 8000 defense. What modesty!


----------



## Icky (May 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Oooo...aaahhh...
> 
> 9000 attack and 8000 defense. What modesty!



It doesn't matter, it can't do shit if it's not OVER 9000.


----------



## Xaerun (May 26, 2010)

Xaerun
Otter/Effect
Atk/Def: X/X
Flip: End the game- the result is equivalent to a tie.

_"Thread locked."_

Herpaderp


----------



## Takun (May 26, 2010)

This _is_ fun!


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 26, 2010)

Takun said:


> This _is_ fun!


 No Takun.

It's not fun at all


----------



## Zrcalo (May 26, 2010)

I AM CORNHOLIO I REQUIRE TP FOR MAH BUNGHOLE

http://www.yugiohcardmaker.net/ycma...f=cock&creator=YIFF&year=9999&serial=11754669


----------



## CyberFox (May 26, 2010)

Takun said:


> This _is_ fun!



FEAR GREGORY!
http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/8684/548408g.jpg


----------



## LizardKing (May 26, 2010)

How do I vote 0 stars?


----------



## Darkwing (May 26, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I can't say I've ever had any less care towards an OP than I do right now.



Well at least he's not praising Fox News and ranting about 'dem evil liberals again. 

Also, this should be in Lynx Plox.


----------

